# Hops of the South West WA - Circa. 1960



## pilgrimspiss (28/1/15)

G'day guys, 

A mate at work sent me some great pics and info of the Pemberton hop farms during the 60's. 

I had gotten into a discussion with him as I had traded for a 'Pride of Pemberton' clone that I have growing as a first year. 'Pride of Pemby' was also known as Golden Cluster so not a ringwood as most people would assume. (even though I think POR was made in Gellong in the 70's?)

I'd like to believe that the clone I have is a direct clone / descendent of the plants in the photos as I think they only grew the one variety and supplied all the hops to Emu and Swan for WA beers. 

I have a note in another book that the Pemberton hop farm of Mr. Bunn supplied all the hops of Swan and Emu from 1920 until 1970. 

Anyway...these are for everyone to enjoy. 

Cheers
Matty















View attachment Pemberton WA Hops.pdf


----------



## pilgrimspiss (28/1/15)

The PDF snippet says he cleared 500 acres and used the trees for trellis's!! DAMN! Visionary alright!!!


----------



## droid (28/1/15)

thanks for sharing Matty

I'm from Albany originally, Pemby is a great spot, Nornalup too


----------



## pilgrimspiss (28/1/15)

droid said:


> thanks for sharing Matty
> 
> I'm from Albany originally, Pemby is a great spot, Nornalup too


I tell ya, the Hops love Albany as well. MGreat weather and soil! The whole south west is a bloody beautiful piece of the world. My Mrs. is a Manji / Bridgetown girl. Old man was born in Bridgetown too. 

Cheers Droid,

Matty.


----------



## Scottsrx (28/1/15)

Great pics mate. Love the use of the old timbers for trellising.

My wife grew up in Manji before moving to Bussleton. Definitely one of the nicest places in the country thats for sure. Except the lack of real dirt


----------



## Feldon (28/1/15)

Always interesting to read about how beer ingredients were sourced in our past.

I did a quick search of old WA newspapers and found this article from the _West Australian _in 1932. It seems to be the earliest mention of Bunn and plans to establish a permanent hop industry in WA.


----------



## Major Arcana (28/1/15)

That is bloody interesting stuff mate, and you are 2 right with that piece of the earth down there, that's why i will be joining you round that area in a years time and damn im looking forward to it! 

Good work Matty!

Dan


----------



## pilgrimspiss (28/1/15)

Feldon said:


> Always interesting to read about how beer ingredients were sourced in our past.
> 
> I did a quick search of old WA newspapers and found this article from the _West Australian _in 1932. It seems to be the earliest mention of Bunn and plans to establish a permanent hop industry in WA.
> 
> ...


Great work! Thanks Feldon! Yeh so 1932. He'd already supplied Swan with 'Fresher than import' hops at that stage. So sounds about right that he probably started early to mid 20's down that way!

Cheers
Matty.


----------



## pilgrimspiss (28/1/15)

I dare say that he was a BEAST at propagating Rhizomes!


----------



## Captain Kimbo (3/2/15)

Great story & pics, I played footy for pemby as a young bloke and had no idea there was any hop farming going on. Is anyone still farming them down there?


----------



## jyo (3/2/15)

I remember as a kid camping down Pemberton with the old boy and driving passed the hop farms and him saying "They use that to make beer" and me being very confused. That would have been in about 1985. Not sure if they were still operational at the time, or just the trellises with wild bines growing up them.

Great pics.


----------



## RobB (12/2/15)

I'm pretty sure that what is now Karri Valley Resort near Pemberton was once a hop farm.

I love it down there in Karri country. I keep showing SWMBO various properties for sale, but she won't budge from the city......not yet, anyway. I'll keep nagging.


----------

